# Is it just me, or is 6'2 legitimately very tall....



## KrissKross (Feb 26, 2020)

I measured it out on a tape measure, and realized just how many larp fags out there who say they are 6'2 would not come close.
Made me really think tbh...


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 26, 2020)

nah bro I'm 7'2 here in west europe and get height mogged every day, i wear lifts boosting me to 7'4 so i can compete


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 26, 2020)

6'2 is a great height. I am 6'4 and my personal opinion is that 6'2-6'5 is ideal. When I meet someone who is 6'2, they feel tall and imposing although they are shorter than me. Girls won't notice any difference between 6'2 and 6'4.


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 26, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> 6'2 is a great height. I am 6'4 and my personal opinion is that 6'2-6'5 is ideal. When I meet someone who is 6'2, they feel tall and imposing although they are shorter than me. Girls won't notice any difference between 6'2 and 6'4.


The gap is noticeable, stop the cope






And jfl at thinking someone who is 6'2 is tall when you yourself are 6'4. Thats like reverse cope jfl


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 26, 2020)

everything above 5'10 is tall to me


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 26, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> The gap is noticeable, stop the cope
> View attachment 283032
> 
> 
> And jfl at thinking someone who is 6'2 is tall when you yourself are 6'4. Thats like reverse cope jfl



What do you mean? Yes its noticeable, but someone 6'2 is still tall and imposing to anyone, especially those below that height (which is most people). How am I coping ? JFL. If you think girls actually notice the difference between 6'2 and 6'4.... JFL. Its more likely that you feel 6'2 isn't that tall because so many people are frauding to be 6'2 when they are actually just 6ft


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 26, 2020)

Nah, 6'2 is nothing special.


----------



## diggbicc (Feb 26, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> What do you mean? Yes its noticeable, but someone 6'2 is still tall and imposing to anyone, especially those below that height (which is most people). How am I coping ? JFL. If you think girls actually notice the difference between 6'2 and 6'4.... JFL. Its more likely that you feel 6'2 isn't that tall because so many people are frauding to be 6'2 when they are actually just 6ft


a real barefoot legit 188cm at night is actually tall, not even morning height.

This is coming from a legit 184cm barefoot guy. I know 2 guys, one is a legit 188cm and the other is like 193-194. I really thought they were the same height and only when I actually ascertained that the 6'4" guy is indeed 10 cm taller than me, that I realized the difference is not that marked. But at 6'5" and beyond it's a different game


----------



## Fosty (Feb 26, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> The gap is noticeable, stop the cope
> View attachment 283032
> 
> 
> And jfl at thinking someone who is 6'2 is tall when you yourself are 6'4. Thats like reverse cope jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 26, 2020)

It’s undoubtedly in the “tall range”

even at 6’0.5 I heightmog a lot of people and if a 6’2 person shows up hes mogging everyone


----------



## .👽. (Feb 26, 2020)

0


KrissKross said:


> I measured it out on a tape measure, and realized just how many larp fags out there who say they are 6'2 would not come close.
> Made me really think tbh...


Trust me bro its more than *ENOUGH.*
You mog 99% of all women


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> 0
> 
> Trust me bro its more than *ENOUGH.*
> You mog 99% of all women


Enough to dominate foids in bedroom? They want to be dominated by big guys


----------



## .👽. (Feb 26, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Enough to dominate foids in bedroom? They want to be dominated by big guys


Yes bro. More than 190cm is too tall and doesnt benefit you really iMo


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 26, 2020)

6'2'' is not tall at all in non-manlet countries. In Netherlands 6'2'' is normie height and you won't get better than mid-tier Becky. You need to be 6'4''-6'6'' to mog properly in 2020, this is why I'm doing LL at 6'2''


Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yes bro. More than 190cm is too tall and doesnt benefit you really iMo


copemaxxing I see


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 26, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> nah bro I'm 7'2 here in west europe and get height mogged every day, i wear lifts boosting me to 7'4 so i can compete



Some people on here seriously be claiming that 6'2 is short. Drives me fucking nuts. "muh nordic society, muh german people"


----------



## .👽. (Feb 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> 6'2'' is not tall at all in non-manlet countries. In Netherlands 6'2'' is normie height and you won't get better than mid-tier Becky. You need to be 6'4''-6'6'' to mog properly in 2020, this is why I'm doing LL at 6'2''
> 
> copemaxxing I see


BOT, im 190 myself. Its really the max imo. Taller fags look bad


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 26, 2020)

Ioan said:


> Some people on here seriously be claiming that 6'2 is short. Drives me fucking nuts. "muh nordic society, muh german people"


Not short, just not tall


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Not short, just not tall



Cmon man. Really? You realize we're talking about 187cm, right? Ok, there definitely are guys that are 190, but that's such a minor difference (3cms). If 187 isn't tall, then what's tall? 200cm? That's ultra rare


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> 6'2'' is not tall at all in non-manlet countries. In Netherlands 6'2'' is normie height and you won't get better than mid-tier Becky. You need to be 6'4''-6'6'' to mog properly in 2020, this is why I'm doing LL at 6'2''
> 
> copemaxxing I see



In Norway average height for men is 180cm. At 188cm you would be 8cm taller than average. In Netherlands specifically its true as their average height for men is 185cm which is a lot taller than other countries, but most people arent living in the Netherlands


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 26, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> In Norway average height for men is 180cm. At 188cm you would be 8cm taller than average. In Netherlands specifically its true as their average height for men is 185cm which is a lot taller than other countries, but most people arent living in the Netherlands


I feel so bad for Gudrucels having to live in that place of constant height mog. 
@Gudru it’s too brutal bro, I’m holding you brah


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 26, 2020)

This is the 20th thread you made about height.
You have an 8/10 body, you are incel because your 3.75/10 face


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 26, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> This is the 20th thread you made about height.
> You have an 8/10 body, you are incel because your 3.75/10 face


Should I put this faggot on my ignore list?
@Gudru


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 26, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Should I put this faggot on my ignore list?
> @Gudru


Ye he's annoying


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 26, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> The gap is noticeable, stop the cope
> View attachment 283032
> 
> 
> And jfl at thinking someone who is 6'2 is tall when you yourself are 6'4. Thats like reverse cope jfl


Gap is noticable from eye level

5'0"-5'7" girls will be looking up at them and won't be able to notice the difference unless they're specifically looking for it


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 26, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Should I put this faggot on my ignore list?
> @Gudru


----------



## Usum (Feb 26, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> everything above 5'10 is tall to me


Not tall but visible by women.
Among other criteria.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 26, 2020)

a 6'6 personality is ideal


----------



## Usum (Feb 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> 6'2'' is not tall at all in non-manlet countries. In Netherlands 6'2'' is normie height and you won't get better than mid-tier Becky. You need to be 6'4''-6'6'' to mog properly in 2020, this is why I'm doing LL at 6'2''
> copemaxxing I see


No height for horse faces.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 26, 2020)

Wouldn't say "very" tall but it's more than enough.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Feb 26, 2020)

Just fraud by wearing 2 inch shoe lifts, I'm 6"1 for a curry and still heightmog 90% of the people in newyork


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Feb 26, 2020)

its 3 inches too tall, get limb shortening surgery


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 26, 2020)

AestheticPrince said:


> Just fraud by wearing 2 inch shoe lifts, I'm 6"1 for a curry and still heightmog 90% of the people in newyork


New York is manlet city lol


----------



## ScramFranklin (Feb 26, 2020)

In America, 6'2'' puts you in the top 4 percentile for height. 

6'0'' and you are still top 15%


----------



## Kenickie (Feb 26, 2020)

Bro CHAD is CHAD, my friend is 5'7 and slept with the whole cheerleading team at my University. He's a football player and blue eyed blonde hair Johnny Bravo cool kid, sells pot and cocaine and shit. 

Face >Height if 7 PSL+ you can still slay pussy.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 26, 2020)

6'2 barefoot is very tall tbh mogs average guy by 4 or 5 inches


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 26, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> The gap is noticeable, stop the cope
> View attachment 283032
> 
> 
> And jfl at thinking someone who is 6'2 is tall when you yourself are 6'4. Thats like reverse cope jfl


Cope for being to tall


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 26, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Nah, 6'2 is nothing special.


Until you get mogged by it IRL


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 26, 2020)

Incognegro said:


> Until you get mogged by it IRL



I'm 6'0. In clubs there are guys whose shoulders are above my head. I don't fear 6'2 wannabe tallfags.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 26, 2020)

6 ft 2 İs of course tall.
Jfl at anyone saying 6 ft 2 is manlet.
Its not..6 ft 1 + Is generally tall


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 26, 2020)

Legit above 5'11 is fine

everywhere


----------



## Effortless (Feb 26, 2020)

I actually wonder how many people here have actually had their height measured properly or just going of based on someone else height.

I thought I was 5'11 because one guy I know said he was 5'10 and I'm about an inch taller but when I went and measured my height properly it turns out I'm 5'9 JFL


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 26, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Legit above 5'11 is fine
> 
> everywhere


No thats not true😂
5 ft 11 is manlet in germany


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 26, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> No thats not true😂
> 5 ft 11 is manlet in germany


5'11 is 6'1 in shoes...

and no it isnt manlet u dumbass


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 26, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> 6'2'' is not tall at all in non-manlet countries. In Netherlands 6'2'' is normie height and you won't get better than mid-tier Becky. You need to be 6'4''-6'6'' to mog properly in 2020, this is why I'm doing LL at 6'2''
> 
> copemaxxing I see


6’1 would be normie height for young males at best, not 6’2, JFL.


5foot8Paki said:


> 5'11 is 6'1 in shoes...
> 
> and no it isnt manlet u dumbass


I've had the same conversation with him thousand of times, he’s retarded and not worth your time tbh.


----------



## CopingHard (Feb 26, 2020)

Kenickie said:


> Bro CHAD is CHAD, my friend is 5'7 and slept with the whole cheerleading team at my University. He's a football player and blue eyed blonde hair Johnny Bravo cool kid, sells pot and cocaine and shit.
> 
> Face >Height if 7 PSL+ you can still slay pussy.


Just be 7psl theory


----------



## Almu (Feb 26, 2020)

Im 6'2 and a alot of compliments of people saying that they like my height


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm 186cm barefoot I think


----------



## diggbicc (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I'm 186cm barefoot I think


just lil peepmaxx bro


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 26, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> just lil peepmaxx bro
> View attachment 283416


I'm already lil peep maxxed


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 26, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> 5'11 is 6'1 in shoes...
> 
> and no it isnt manlet u dumbass


Jfl😂😂😂😂


Alexanderr said:


> 6’1 would be normie height for young males at best, not 6’2, JFL.
> 
> I've had the same conversation with him thousand of times, he’s retarded and not worth your time tbh.


Jfl 😂😂 All the copers over here


----------



## diggbicc (Feb 26, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I'm already lil peep maxxed


pics or larp


----------



## reptiles (Feb 26, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> I measured it out on a tape measure, and realized just how many larp fags out there who say they are 6'2 would not come close.
> Made me really think tbh...





6 foot 2 with shoes on without shoes 6 foot 1.7 to 5 but I round down but for practical purposes 6 foot 2


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 26, 2020)

Subtract 6 inches from height and 2 inches from cock for everyone here


----------



## middayshowers (Feb 26, 2020)

this forum is just delusional ngl, or maybe it's just far more geographical than I think it is

in UK anywhere over 5'9/5'10 and height won't matter (unless you're going after some abnormally tall girls), while people here are acting as if you're below 6'1 you may as well rope


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 26, 2020)

I need to lengthen my tibia and I am 184cm/6.05 heightlet if lengthening our legs is possible then what’s the big problem with doing it even if it’s a surgery?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 26, 2020)

no

6'2 is barely enough to be noticed by foids in clubs etc and you will be mogged frequently

realistically 6'5 and up u are probably ok.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Feb 26, 2020)

Just you.


----------



## Hades (Feb 26, 2020)

I’m 6’2.5 in the morning and 6’1.75 at night and every single girl I’ve dated, without failure, has mentioned how tall I am. So yes, 6’2 is very tall, at least to women.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 26, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> no
> 
> 6'2 is barely enough to be noticed by foids in clubs etc and you will be mogged frequently
> 
> realistically 6'5 and up u are probably ok.


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 26, 2020)

Effortless said:


> I actually wonder how many people here have actually had their height measured properly or just going of based on someone else height.
> 
> I thought I was 5'11 because one guy I know said he was 5'10 and I'm about an inch taller but when I went and measured my height properly it turns out I'm 5'9 JFL


Height's me



OCDMaxxing said:


> 6'5


in lost EE countries tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 26, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> no
> 
> 6'2 is barely enough to be noticed by foids in clubs etc and you will be mogged frequently
> 
> realistically 6'5 and up u are probably ok.



fuck it’s over for me


----------



## Kade (Feb 26, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Should I put this faggot on my ignore list?
> @Gudru


highly recommended, he’s the only user on this site that’s on my ignore list


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 27, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> fuck it’s over for me


ur girl will cheat on u if ur under 6.4


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 27, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> ur girl will cheat on u if ur under 6.4



Bro I can’t even get more than 6’2 if I do leg lengthening it’s it was over before it fucking started brb killing myself

this world is not a friendly place for 6’0.5 heightcel


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Feb 27, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> In Norway average height for men is 180cm. At 188cm you would be 8cm taller than average. In Netherlands specifically its true as their average height for men is 185cm which is a lot taller than other countries, but most people arent living in the Netherlands


lol average height is not 185 bro, more like 181 cm. the 6ft+ crap is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 27, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> lol average height is not 185 bro, more like 181 cm. the 6ft+ crap is cope.



Thanks for the correction - I just googled it and 184.8 came up, but upon further research it seems to be 181cm as you say. I found it strange that the difference would be THAT large.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 27, 2020)

Lets be real here.
6 ft is enough.
And 6 ft 2 is fucking tall.
I am 6 ft 1 and already tall so 
Anyone who says shit like 6 ft 4 or death is retard.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 27, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Bro I can’t even get more than 6’2 if I do leg lengthening it’s it was over before it fucking started brb killing myself
> 
> this world is not a friendly place for 6’0.5 heightcel


im under 6'


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 27, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Lets be real here.
> 6 ft is enough.
> And 6 ft 2 is fucking tall.
> I am 6 ft 1 and already tall so
> Anyone who says shit like 6 ft 4 or death is retard.


Cope


----------



## klamus (Feb 27, 2020)

6'5" is when you start standing out from a group. 6'2" is good height ofc but its nothing special


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Feb 27, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> I measured it out on a tape measure, and realized just how many larp fags out there who say they are 6'2 would not come close.
> Made me really think tbh...








no son 4'2 is what women wants mogs.


----------

